# Law Question



## Kareem2019 (Feb 20, 2019)

i have a one question , i bought a property 6 months ago in Melbourne and the deed title is under my name only. i got divorced from my ex-wife 2 years ago overseas and i have the official documents from there , i have 2 children from her and they are living with me. so my question would be can she claim anything from the house and is she allowed to live with me by law?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kareem2019 said:


> i have a one question , i bought a property 6 months ago in Melbourne and the deed title is under my name only. i got divorced from my ex-wife 2 years ago overseas and i have the official documents from there , i have 2 children from her and they are living with me. so my question would be can she claim anything from the house and is she allowed to live with me by law?


The length of marriage might have some effect on her claim on any joint property, whether in joint or sole names, bought DURING the marriage.

Your property appears to have been bought *after* divorce, so it should be yours, and yours alone. Unless it was bought with money that would be classed as a joint asset at the time of divorce. A divorce settlement normally has this covered. An interesting, but old, page on this: Division of matrimonial property in Australia

Whether she is allowed to live with you is your decision. But being divorced she cannot force a situation where she has to live with you.

A lawyer might be best to be sure, based on your exact situation, not a forum.


----------

